# The sxs?



## 650Brute

This is floatin around the internet??

Looks fake to me?

I hadn't kept up lately tho.


----------



## walker

i dunno if they have released pictures yet .. but i know gorilla has 1 .. a friend was over there all they said was sticker price was 18k.....


----------



## phreebsd

noone can buy at 18k.
noone would buy at 18k.


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> noone can buy at 18k.
> noone would buy at 18k.


Dakota will. Id be willing to wager a sammich on it.


----------



## CanAmChris

He stated hes allready got the first two reserved at i45 sales.. I wonder how long until they are at catvos or AMR has the motor ripped apart building it


----------



## Polaris425

CanAmChris said:


> He stated hes allready got the first two reserved at i45 sales.. I wonder how long until they are at catvos or AMR has the motor ripped apart building it


How long will it take him to drive from I45 sales to Shreveport?

:haha:


----------



## NMKawierider

There is also this one floating around. Probably fake.


----------



## CanAmChris

that ones A fake.. its just someones photoshopped up rzr.. I really like the handlebars front bumper LOL


----------



## CanAmChris

Polaris425 said:


> How long will it take him to drive from I45 sales to Shreveport?
> 
> :haha:


Driving directions to 9447 Mansfield Rd #5, Shreveport, LA 71118
*180 mi* – about *3 hours 23 mins*

*Suggested routes*













2700 North McKinney Street, Rice, TX 75155-9670



1.Head *southeast* on *I-45 Frontage Rd/N McKinney St* Continue to follow I-45 Frontage Rd







0.5 mi
2.Take the ramp on the *left* onto *I-45 S*







11.1 mi
3.Take exit *231* for *TX-31* toward *Waco/Athens*







0.1 mi
4.Merge onto *I-45 Frontage Rd*







0.3 mi
5.Turn *left* at *Martin Luther King Jr Blvd/TX-31 E* Continue to follow TX-31 E







32.1 mi
6.Turn *left* to stay on *TX-31 E*







62 ft
7.Take the ramp onto *Co Rd 1408/TX-31 E/TX-7 Loop E* Continue to follow TX-31 E/TX-7 Loop E







6.5 mi
8.Take the *TX-31 E* ramp to *Tyler*







0.2 mi
9.Turn *left* at *TX-31 E*







33.0 mi
10.Turn *left* at *S Beckham Ave*







1.0 mi
11.Continue onto *E Gentry Pkwy/US-271 N* Continue to follow US-271 N







11.5 mi
12.Take the ramp onto *I-20 E* Entering Louisiana







76.0 mi
13.Take exit *11* to merge onto *LA-3132 E* toward *Alexandria*







4.9 mi
14.Take exit *4* for *Jewella Ave* toward *US-171/Mansfield Rd*







0.3 mi
15.Turn *right* at *Jewella Ave*







0.4 mi
16.Turn *right* at *Mansfield Rd*







1.7 mi
17.Make a *U-turn* at *Baird Rd* Destination will be on the right







492 ft








9447 Mansfield Rd #5
Shreveport, LA 71118

:lol:


----------



## Polaris425

^ HA! :haha:


----------



## 650Brute

LOL


----------



## CanAmChris

I try..


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

the picture of the black one is indeed a real photo from what my dealer says. he got it off of canamriders.com or something like that and as soon as can am catches on to people with this photo it gets deleted. also my dealer is pretty high in the can am industry and knows people


----------



## brodaddy1075

What the hell is it lol?


----------



## Polaris425

It cant be deleted here, I saved it


----------



## walker

dunno if they need any motor work heard they were goin to have 1000cc engines.... and heard they were only goin to make 400 or so


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

my dealer told me its the same motor as the spyder has. the 999cc rotax. and since 2010 is the last yr for the weight restriction document, meaning any main dealers honda,kawasaki,polaris,canam,suzuki and yamaha could not go over 1000cc. Artic cat never signed it thats why they have the t-cat. So in 2011 all dealers can go b*lls out in the cc range.. so i look for the next 2 yrs to have a major jump in hp on atvs and deaths from crashes, becuz everyone wants to go just a lil faster then wat factory is.


----------



## phreebsd

that's the can-am commander. the pic is real. can-am had it pulled from many forums and sites.


----------



## Swamp Star

The roll bar looks tuff as hell. Looks like its 2". I would like to have one but a starting price of around $18k or whatever it is puts me outta the market for one. My wife would kill me if I spent more on a SxS than we did her Z71 Tahoe.


----------



## cowboy316911

with a price tag 13,500 for an outlander max 800r (se,or le?) I would not be supprised and am some what expecting a price tag of around 15,500. They have the highest priced units on the market as it is already.


----------



## joemel

i had seen that before and was wondering about itbut thanx to yall now im a lil smarterartay:


----------



## HondaGuy

Gonna be a good time to get a good deal on a used RZR here soon lol.


----------



## stockshdime

HondaGuy said:


> Gonna be a good time to get a good deal on a used RZR here soon lol.


thats what i'm planing on:bigok:


----------



## 650Brute

Eureka, I found it...


----------



## walker

yep they are def goin to be some good deals on some sxs


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## hondarecoveryman

It looks like it got pushed to the back a little bit LOL move the rear wheels back a little ...but it will prob whoop a RZR's $^%


----------



## Polaris425

http://sxsnews.com/index.php/2010/06/can-am-rolls-out-new-2011-atvs-and-side-by-sides/





































*^^ Commander 1000X* :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

.

Commander 1000X  < info & pics


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Yep ...It kicks butt and evrybody wants one now ......Including me


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that thing is bad azz. i want one too.


----------



## drtj

now they need to snorkel it & put some 30's on it & let the real ppl "test" it. With liquid courage & everything else!:bigok:


----------



## Thom

http://www.commanderforums.org/foru...sion/119-can-am-commder-pricing-released.html


----------



## Polaris425

Thom said:


> http://www.commanderforums.org/foru...sion/119-can-am-commder-pricing-released.html


Not near as bad as I thought! Comparable to the RZR











*1000 Standard package features:*

Rotax 1000R EFI engine, 85 hp 
The most powerful in the side-by-side industry 
Best power-to-weight ratio in its segment 
Best fuel efficiency in the industry 
Intelligent Throttle Control (iTC) 
Double A-arm front suspension with dive-control geometry 
Torsional Trailing Arm Independent (TTI) rear suspension with external sway bar 
Visco-Lok† auto-locking front differential 
Adjustable driver seat and tilt steering 
Industry-exclusive Dual-levelTM cargo box 
2-inch diameter ROPS-approved cage 
Quick-attach side nets 
240-watt lighting 
650-watt magneto 
10-gallon gas tank 
Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price (MSRP):  $12,799 US












*1000 X™ package offers all the standard Commander 1000 features, PLUS:*

Front and rear Fox Racing Shox∞ HPG piggyback shocks with dual speed compression, rebound and preload adjustments 
Front sway bar 
12-inch aluminum beadlock wheels 
Maxxis Bighorn∞ 2.0 tires 
Rock sliders 
Heavy-duty front bumper 
Analog/digital gauge 
Custom steering wheel with brushed aluminum center piece 
X-package seat trim and graphics 
Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price (MSRP):  $14,699 US











*1000 XT™ package offers all the standard Commander 1000 features, PLUS:*

4,000-pound [1,814 kg] winch with roller fairlead, wired remote control and integrated remote storage 
14-inch cast-aluminum wheels 
Maxxis Bighorn∞ 2.0 tires 
Heavy-duty front bumper 
Rugged bed rails 
Mudguards 
Analog / digital gauge 
Custom steering wheel with brushed aluminum center piece 
Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price (MSRP): $14,299 US (Yellow), $14,299 US (Red), $14,899 US (Camo)














*800R Standard package features:*
Rotax 800R EFI engine, 71 hp
The most powerful in its class
Best power-to-weight ratio in its segment
Best fuel efficiency in the industry
Intelligent Throttle Control (iTCTM)
Double A-arm front suspension with dive-control geometry
Torsional Trailing Arm Independent (TTI) rear suspension with external sway bar
Visco-Lok† auto-locking front differential
Adjustable driver seat and tilt steering
Industry-exclusive Dual-LevelTM cargo box
2-inch diameter ROPS-approved cage
Quick-attach side nets
240-watt lighting
650-watt magneto
10-gallon gas tank
Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price (MSRP):  $11,699 US












*800R XT™ package offers all the standard Commander 800 features, PLUS:*

4,000-pound [1,814 kg] winch with roller fairlead, wired remote control and integrated remote storage 
27-inch Maxxis Bighorn 2.0 tires 
14-inch cast-aluminum wheels 
Analog/digital gauge 
Heavy-duty front bumper 
Rugged bed rails 
Mudguards 
Custom steering wheel with brushed aluminum center piece 
Manufacturer Suggested Retail Price (MSRP):  $13,199 US (Yellow), $13,799 US (Camo)


----------



## Bootlegger

They will own the SXS market now. I would love to have one...but will never pay that. too cheap I guess. lol


----------



## phreebsd

gorilla lifted and snorked


----------



## drtj

check out the bike in the back ground.^^^ I think it could use a little more GC!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

The snorks look like they are up by the dash..:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

for those of us who are banned on HL and can't see the pic steve posted above:


----------



## drtj

hondarecoveryman said:


> The snorks look like they are up by the dash..:thinking:


 
I think your right. If i ever get a sxs the snorks will be all the way up to the top of roll cage.


----------



## HeadC1

they are coming out of the dash

http://www.gorilla-axle.com/gallery.php?gck=66#marker


----------



## drtj




----------



## hondarecoveryman

Thats wild , the console is cool too .... I hope i win the lotterey LOL


----------



## HondaGuy

I really like the dash/console setup, and they actually put the gauge pod where its supposed to be, in front of the driver above the steering wheel not in the middle of the dash to the right of the driver.


----------



## Polaris425

wicked awesome!


----------



## linkage

NICE!


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

just letting ya'll know I got a rzr, brute and a nice house on a hill for sale...:yup:


----------



## walker

man my wiener just leaked........


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

:haha:


----------



## sjf323

a shot of penicillin will clear that right up!! That gorilla SXS is freakin sweet. Already told the wife that is what will be replacing the RZR that I sold about a year ago!

Scott


----------



## sweeper

The wife told me the brute and her buggy was going on the auction block so we can get one. I love my wife!!!!! Any body need an 06 brute


----------



## brutemike

That thing is sweet anyone got 20 grand i can have lol:bigok:


----------



## woods

is it just me or is there a hole lot of plastic on that thing. if you ask me its ugly. like big red ugly. rosie odonnel ugly. really ugly. but the ergonomics look way better than any sxs i have seen.


----------



## rubiconrider

that things needs an alignment lol. the wheels are straight in the pic but the steering wheel is turned 1/4 turn


----------



## Guest

Yep...I want one. The 20 grand part is what i'm having problems with though! don't get me wrong, it's the badest mofo in the sxs catagory......But $17,000!! Come on Lotto!! Lol!


----------



## Polaris425

Where are ya'll getting $17,000? The Gorilla one? b/c MSRP isnt near that high on stock ones... And I agree the full yellow plastic looks stupid, but the yellow/black looks BA!


----------



## stoneman

Can Am has it on their website. They have a bunch of pics of it in the yellow version. Looks pretty B.A. I'm sure it'll have some bugs needing to be worked out. Every 1st year anything does. I ain't lyin,.....I want one.


----------



## stoneman

Videos on youtube already.


----------



## bigblackrancher

*The can am commander*

here is a video for anyone who hasnt seen it


----------



## Polaris425

yeah.. I posted that one on the second page.......


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i just checked the can am site and the msrp for the base 1000 is msrp $12,799 the XT msrp is $14,299 and the X msrp is $14699. so it looks like the brute may be for sale soon lol. actually it will be paid off soon so maybe both


----------



## bruterider27

I bet that gorilla lifted one will put some sxs and anything that gets in its way look bad it probably do some awsome water wheelies to for a sxs


----------



## Polaris425

yeah i wish i had one. lol


----------



## walker

they were using 1 for hualing skate boarders back and forth at x games .. looked pretty sweet on tv


----------

